# 140                                                      I mean, i have them at 140 now!



## Kiraofthesand (Feb 12, 2021)

Hey!! An update, my shop is buying them at 140. It isn't the best price however if you are desperate, I got you


----------



## magicalgrrrlz (Feb 12, 2021)

How long will you be open?


----------



## Kiraofthesand (Feb 12, 2021)

[Redacted]


----------



## Kiraofthesand (Feb 13, 2021)

come one come all


----------



## moonlights (Feb 13, 2021)

could I come??


----------



## Kiraofthesand (Feb 13, 2021)

Yeah for sure  let me get a dodo up


----------



## moonlights (Feb 13, 2021)

Kiraofthesand said:


> Yeah for sure  let me get a dodo up



hey I'm sorry I didn't see this, I had to log off and do something, if youre still open and the prices are still at 140 I'd love to come, but if not it's fine!


----------



## Kiraofthesand (Feb 13, 2021)

Yeah feel free


----------



## moonlights (Feb 13, 2021)

Kiraofthesand said:


> Yeah feel free



thank you so much, I'll be over in a few


----------



## toenuki (Feb 13, 2021)

is this still open?


----------



## Gotcha617 (Feb 13, 2021)

Are you still open?


----------



## Kiraofthesand (Feb 13, 2021)

I can be for about another hour if you still need. I laid down for a nap hahaa


----------



## Peaches N' Creme (Feb 13, 2021)

Kiraofthesand said:


> I can be for about another hour if you still need. I laid down for a nap hahaa


Are you still available?


----------



## Kiraofthesand (Feb 14, 2021)

No my shops closed literally when you posted that, im very sorry


----------

